# ALNO Kitchen Design Software



## Kent Whitten

OK, unless I'm missing something here, this software as far as I can tell is free for download and you don't have to register. I haven't really had time to look at it to see if it has anything of interest to kitchen designers or anyone that likes to play around with computer toys.

If someone actually downloads it and has any feedback, I'd like to hear about it.

http://kitchenplanner.alno.de/index.php?/Seiten/tut_landh.php


----------



## Guest

framerman,

I checked it out and it's not bad at all. It's all euro construction and everything is in mm/cm. It's simple to use and gives a "very" good presentation.

Took me and ten mins to put one together. You will need to use IE to download it though. For something that's free, it's worth the download.:clap:


----------



## Guest

framerman,

If you want are really good free kitchen design program try eCabinets. http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/


You can in a short time produce drawing like this one.


----------



## Kent Whitten

very nice! I didn't realize that it was for free.


----------

